# [SOLVED]Adresy serwerów synchronizacji

## Marcin81

Poszukuję adresów serwerów do synchronizacji. Obecenie mam:

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Jedyny problem to że zgrałem sobie ubuild do gnome-commander'a (gnome-commander-1.0.1-r1.ebuild) i nie ma go na tym serwerze.Last edited by Marcin81 on Fri Nov 18, 2005 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Coś słabo poszukujesz   :Evil or Very Mad: 

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

----------

## szolek

```
 mirrorselect -i -r
```

----------

## qermit

 *szolek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  mirrorselect -i -r
> ```
> ...

 mirrorselect jest do dupy. lepiej samemu sobie ustawić SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage" 

PS Niemieckie serwery mają najwolniejsze łącza (to się nazywa TRADYCJA)

----------

## Polin

 *Quote:*   

> PS Niemieckie serwery mają najwolniejsze łącza (to się nazywa TRADYCJA)

 

Jak my od nich sciagamy drzewo portage to musimy im oddac samolot?  :Wink: 

----------

## Marcin81

Polskie nie są chyba dużo lepsze. W końcu ustawiłem sobie polski.

THX.

----------

## Raku

 *Marcin81 wrote:*   

> Polskie nie są chyba dużo lepsze.

 

Po czym to wnosisz?

gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl ( alias gentoo.prz.edu.pl) jest wpięty portem 100Mbit do łącza 1Gbit.

To mało?

----------

## Marcin81

Przy instalacji gentoo po prostu miałem lepszy transfer z niemieckich serwerów niż z polskich. Teraz ustawiłem polski serwer. Czasem mam spadek transferu z netu i nigdy nie wiem czy to ja coś "zapchałem" w systemie czy tylko usługodawca znowu coś miesza. Jest w porządku.   :Cool: 

----------

## szolek

@qermit: wyrażaj się.

Odnosnie niemieckich bo chyba taki wczesniej miałem ustawiony miałem problemy z ebuildami. Dziwne ale nie mogłem ściągnąć źródełek a po zmianie nie było takiego problemu. Rzeszowski jeszcze nie próbowałem, nie wiem jak połączach to wychodzi ale geograficznie nie mam daleko. Spróbuje.

----------

## noobah

 *qermit wrote:*   

> mirrorselect jest do dupy. lepiej samemu sobie ustawić 

 

A możesz rozwinąć myśl? dlaczego mirrorselect jest BE? Ja go używam z opcją DEEP i wcale nieźle się sprawuje. Rozumiem że masz l33t przy avatarze ale od razu tak brzydko mówić o skrypcie, który ktoś dla nas w pocie czoła klepał?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *qermit wrote:*   

> mirrorselect jest do dupy

 

To jest w ogóle supa-dupa "argument"   :Laughing: 

Parę razy użyłem mirrorselecta i nie zauważyłem, by nie spełniał swojej funkcji.

Ale co za problem ręcznie wbić do make.conf adres serwa wzięty z http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml ?Last edited by BeteNoire on Thu Nov 10, 2005 6:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eeeyeore

Rzeszowski jest bardzo dobry jeszcze nigdy nie nadziałem się zeby nie był schynronizowany do końca, a na łaczu tpsa dsl pociąg jest 110 kbp/s

Ciekawe kiedy go synchronizują wie ktoś ?

----------

## Raku

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Rzeszowski jest bardzo dobry jeszcze nigdy nie nadziałem się zeby nie był schynronizowany do końca, a na łaczu tpsa dsl pociąg jest 110 kbp/s
> 
> Ciekawe kiedy go synchronizują wie ktoś ?

 

zgodnie z zaleceniami narzuconymi przez administratorów głównego serwera:

```

03,33 * * * *   root /etc/rsync/rsync-gentoo-portage.sh

0 */4 * * *     root /etc/rsync/rsync-gentoo-distfiles.sh

```

----------

## nelchael

raku: w co on jest wpiety? Bo od pewnego providera mam z nim fatalne polaczenie.

----------

## Raku

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> raku: w co on jest wpiety? Bo od pewnego providera mam z nim fatalne polaczenie.

 

w sieć PIONIER

----------

